# new 10G nano



## misiek (Feb 18, 2015)

hello all 

my name is bart im new no the forum and looking for little advice 

so im running a 90G discus biotope for a year i have never had a planted tank before and im not looking to change my 90g to planted but i got a 10G nano cube from my friend i i love to set it up as a low tech planted something like on the picture 

1.the nano comes with Panorama LED modules from Ecoxotic 12 watts 8x 8000k white and 4x 453nm actinic blue can i use that light? 

2.what moss be the best for low tech project like this?

3.what supstrate to use?

4.ferts,excel ?

thank you for any help guys


----------

